# Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help!



## Scubastevie00 (Feb 13, 2002)

Well I installed my ecodes with the 9007 bulbs... I'm just wondering since I have connectors to wire up the H4's, Is there a difference in the lighting? I mean whats the difference between the two? Thanks!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (Scubastevie00)*

They mount differently for one thing.
the 9007 uses grooves to position the bulb correctly, and uses a screw-on "washer" to fasten it
The H4 (9003) is more like matching the profile to the headlight, and is retained with a spring clip.


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (converted_vw)*

Is that the only difference... or is there a difference in the light pattern? Thanks!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (Scubastevie00)*

The housings at the end of the bulb are completely different.
Also, the filament placement is completely different. This is the big one.
You just bought $500 e-code headlights and now you are trying to use the old bulbs







I am guessing that you wasted money on 9007 bulbs and now want to use them because they are *Hyper*white and they cost you $100.
Go to WalMart and buy some $10 H4 bulbs, even these will be better than the crappy headlights with the 9007 bulbs.


----------



## Scubastevie00 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (Bora20)*

Wow... Thanks for answering my question but yah didn't have to get so damn mouthy... Considering it was dark I just spliced in my old connector... And the great part... My ecodes were $190... Yeh I wasted money buying 9007 bulbs too... And they didn't cost me $100... Give me a little more respect than that.. Jeesus... Damn hawians are supposed to be layed back







... Ohh well... I'm RICE... With my eurobumpers and all... Bwhahah... Whatever... Thanks for your answer anyways...


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (Scubastevie00)*

I don't know where you got the idea I was Hawaiian








I wasn't being mouthy, just figure you were trying to install 9007 bulbs into an H4 hole.
I am glasd you got it all figured out







Excellent choice BTW with the Bora lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daveylin (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Difference between 9007 and H4 bulbs? Grrr... Help! (Scubastevie00)*

where did u get the ecodes for 190?


----------

